# Whistling Sound From 2016 Nissan Versa SV (Sedan)



## JThomasII (Feb 20, 2018)

Good Morning Everyone,

I currently have a 2016 Nissan Versa SV (Sedan) with 47600 miles. When I'm between 20-40 mph and at exactly 1800-2000 rpms, I get this weird whistling sound coming from the front end. I originally thought that it was the tires or brakes but they were not it. I've taken the car to about 5-6 different places to get it diagnosed, but no one can figure it out. I'm hoping someone can help me out and figuring it out.


----------

